# Pic for Tim...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Dunno, saw this tonight and thought you would like it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, its minging.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...it's your spec though Tim! :lol:

D

P.S. R8'ing again tomorrow morning at 11 so if there's anything you want me to look for, try or test just let me know...

...maybe see if it has that failing RS4 clutch to go with that engine, it better not for that wonga!?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG, someone did order one in "Yellow"!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Enjoy your ride, fella.

Mine's being built oct/nov unless I bugger it up by ordering something they can't deliver.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> ...P.S. R8'ing *again* tomorrow morning at 11 so if there's anything you want me to look for, try or test just let me know...


Waddya mean again?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...P.S. R8'ing *again* tomorrow morning at 11 so if there's anything you want me to look for, try or test just let me know...
> ...


...my 2nd drive? :?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Great pic. That yellow R8 is horrible.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> Enjoy your ride, fella.


I did too, it's an awesome motor, a true all round package that I feel most could get behind the wheel and drive really well. 

FWIW the 911 and R8 are like chalk and cheese to me really, the 911 is just a raw lunatic driving experience, very harsh and dangerous where as the R8 is just a sublime easy drive and a great deal less challenging at similar speeds, does this make it a better or worse driving experience? All depends on who's buying into them and what they want from it exactly and no one can judge unless privileged to own or drive either.

My Porker definitely *feels *leagues quicker to 60, 100, whatever but on paper the R8 has the edge but in the real world it just doesn't feel that way at all...perhaps the roar out of my Porsche sports exhaust is hard to beat. :? The acceleration in mine is just relentless and painful when nailed, there is no comparison here, the current 911 3.8 flat 6 behaves like a trapped animal.

Looks aside (it's a stunning design) the R8 could easily be used every day and for long distance hauls across Europe, it really is that comfy.

Didn't like the Â£4k auto box in this one, too much delay from pressing the appropriate paddle.

Was told that lot's of people with deposits in are holding off finalising them as imminent news on the R10, makes sense but can't help thinking they're looking at another Â£10k at least which is just ridiculous for an Audi. If I wanted to afford Â£100k on a motor I'd be driving the 997 TT no question. If the R8 was Â£10k less to start with or have a V10 as it should of, I'd have one ordered.

A good spec 997S is around Â£78k, base price for the R8 is Â£77k with a normal spec getting it to Â£85k and a proper one around Â£90k! Think Audi are just taking the pi$$ with this one milking the platform with a V8 under the glass.

My conclusion:

Audi R8 DANGER FACTOR = 0 . . . . . . . . Porsche Carrera 997S DANGER FACTOR = 10

I know 'danger' can be exciting and add to the driving experience and all that but the older I get (and the more snowboarding related accidents I get evolved with!) the less I fancy a spirited drive I ain't sure if I'm getting home after, so who knows what I'll be sitting in this time next year, let's hope I ain't lying down in a box! :roll: :wink:

D


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

What is the world coming to when people start thinking a 997 is a wild drive?!

Pass the tranquilizers.

Maybe stick to a 1.0L Micra, I hear thats not too wild.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> What is the world coming to when people start thinking a 997 is a wild drive?!
> 
> Pass the tranquilizers.
> 
> Maybe stick to a 1.0L Micra, I hear thats not too wild.


...doubt yours is on the road long enough to figure out how it drives?

I guess it's all about how you drive them and how hard they can be driven, you may find out one day if you ever move away from kit cars.


----------

